# Tarter sauce



## jimmy w (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a good recipe for some tarter sauce?Going to fry some fish and give the old smoker a break!Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm sure this isn't the answer you're looking for, but it is what I use.

It is called "Sandwich Spread", and it is made by Kraft (picture below).

There is only one regular food that I can't eat (makes me sick), and that is raw onions. Raw onions are in every tarter sauce I ever tried. I think it's the stink that does me in, because I like fried onions & onion rings.

Well anyway, if there are any other guys here who can't eat raw onions, try this stuff on fish, especially deep fried.

It also makes a pretty tasty quick sammie.

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Feb 9, 2011)

1 1/2 c heavy mayo

2 T lemon juice                          T=tablespoon   t=teaspoon

1/4 c minced pimento olives

1/4 c sweet pickles minced

1 T sweet pickle juice

1/4 c chopped parsley

1/4 chopped capers

1 T sliced green onions

salt

hot sauce

Combine all well and allow to sit overnight

add more lemon juice if you want the sauce tarter, more sweet pickle juice if you want it sweeter

I often make it without the green onions, capers and parsley but they do add additional layers of flavor.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2011)

I just use 1 cup of mayonaise, 2 tablespoons of dill pickle or sweet pickle relish (depends if you want a savory or a sweet tartar sauce) and a 1/2 teaspoon of dry mustard.  Mix well and if you wnat to bring a little heat to the party, add several dashes of your favorite hot sauce to mix.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 9, 2011)

mine is alot like alblancher's but i don't use olives, hot sauce and green onions, and i use dill pickles and juice instead of sweet.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

Below are two recipes ...... the Tartar Sauce is a recipe we have used for years and think it is really good. Note .... we use unsweetened gerkins (Cornichons in the grocery store). You may have to go to a specialty store for these but they make all the difference in the world. It's worth a little search to get them. The other recipe is for Peppy Red Seafood sauce. We really enjoy it on non-fried seafood ..... like oysters on the half shell or crab, broiled fish etc. Enjoy!

Tartar Sauce

1 Cp. Mayonnaise

1 Tsp. Minced onion

1/3 Cp. minced pickle (Preferably Cornichons)

1 Tbs Capers

1 Tbs Tarragon vinegar

1/2 Tsp Dijon Mustard

Mix well & chill. Makes about 1 1/4 cups.

Peppy Seafood Sauce

1/2 Cp Catsup

1/2 Cp Chili Sauce

3 Tbs lemon juice

1 Tbs ground horseradish

1 Tbs mayonnaise

1 Tsp Worcestershire sauce

1/2 Tsp grated onion

1/4 Tsp salt

3 Drops Tabasco

Dash pepper

Combine all ingredients; chill. Makes 1 1/2 cups sauce

Note: This recipe is generic and very good but I like to add additional horseradish and Tabasco. It really makes it much better IMHO.

These two sauces are the best we have found on the gulf coast. Hope you enjoy them as much as we do.


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 9, 2011)

Similar to Dutch's

1 cup miracle whip salad dressing

2 Tbls sweet pickle relish (you can use dill Instead if you like it that way)

1 tsp lemon juice

That's it!

Best to let it sit in fridge a while so it can get all happy.


----------



## eman (Feb 9, 2011)

Same as what iuse except i add a tbsp of minced onion and a tbsp of minced celery

 


biteme7951 said:


> Similar to Dutch's
> 
> 1 cup miracle whip salad dressing
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmy w (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks alot guys!!Gonna try them!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dang it I thought Bob would have one too. I just use some mayo and sweet pickle relish. Been using that one for years my mother wasn't no Betty Crocker either.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is one with 397 positive reviews at allrecipes - no experience with it

I would add some spice to it with some hot sauce or some Chipotle or some jalopenos

Ingredients:


1 cup mayonnaise

1 tablespoon sweet pickle relish

1 tablespoon minced onion

2 tablespoons lemon juice (optional)

salt and pepper to taste

Directions:

1.In a small bowl, mix together mayonnaise, sweet pickle relish, and minced onion. Stir in lemon juice. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving.

ALL RIGHTS RESERVED [emoji]169[/emoji] 2011 Allrecipes.comPrinted from Allrecipes


----------

